# Rank the Donquixote Pirates



## Empathy (Sep 6, 2014)

Just curious to see people's opinions on how they stack up against each other. Rank Doflamingo's crew from strongest to weakest. Please include Vergo and Monet as well.


----------



## Luke (Sep 6, 2014)

1. Doflamingo
2. Vergo 
3. Pica
4. Trebol 
5. Diamante
6. Lao G 
7. Senor Pink
8. Gladius 
9. Dellinger
10. Monet
11. Machvise
12. Baby 5
13. Buffalo

Sugar is impossible to rank.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 6, 2014)

1- Doflamingo
2- Vergo
3- Pica
4- Trebol/Diamante
5- Lao G/Monet
6- Gladius/Senor Pink
7- Dellinger
8- Sugar/Jora
9- Machwise
10- Baby5/Bufallo
11- Viola(if she counts)


----------



## Amol (Sep 6, 2014)

Luke said:


> 1. Doflamingo
> 2. Vergo
> 3. Pica
> 4. Trebol
> ...



I agree with this.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 6, 2014)

Doflamingo
Vergo
Pica
Trebol
Diamante 
Lao G
Senor Pink
Gladius 
Dellinger
Sugar 
Jora/Monet
Machvise
Baby 5
Buffalo


----------



## Empathy (Sep 6, 2014)

My list:


Doflamingo
Vergo
Pica
Trebol
Diamante
Monet
Gladius
Lao G
Sugar
Senior Pink
Dellinger
Machvise
Jora
Baby 5
Buffalo
Not sure if I should put Lao G ahead of Sugar, and Jora below Machvise.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 6, 2014)

1.Doflamingo
2. Vergo
3. Pica
4.Trebol
5. Diamant?
6. Gladius
7. Se?or Pink
8. Dellinger 
9. Monet
10. Sugar


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Doflamingo
Vergo
Pica
Trebol
Diamante
Gladius
Monet
Lao G
Sugar
Senior Pink
Dellinger
Baby 5
Machvise
Jora
Buffalo

Don't know why people are putting senior pink above Gladius


----------



## Patrick (Sep 6, 2014)

1. Doflamingo - Leader and obviously the strongest
2. Vergo - Slightly stronger than people like Sanji and Smoker
3. Pica - Giving Zoro a Medium Difficulty fight
4. Diamante - Relatively good showing vs the superior characters Burgess and Sabo, comes of about equal to Trebol, but slightly more relevant
5. Trebol - The least impressive one of the seats
6. Lao G - Fighting evenly with Don Chinjao, who seems to be well above Mid Trio level
7. Monet - Was able to put up a fight against Robin, Chopper and Nami at the same time. Also went even with Tashigi before Zoro intervened.
8. Gladius - Comes across as maybe the most important non-seat member, will most likely fight Robin in a rather serious fight.
9. Se?or Pink - Going even with a non-serious Franky
10. Dellinger - Was able to beat Bellamy with minimal difficulty
11. Baby 5 - Not that impressive
12. Machvise - Not that impressive
13. Buffalo - Not that impressive
14. Jora - Hax, but aside from that got blitzed by Brook and thus pretty much fodder
15. Sugar - Hax, but got blitzed by Usopp, so definitely fodder.


----------



## Amol (Sep 6, 2014)

^ Sugar is anything but fodder.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 6, 2014)

She certainly is fodder. She hasn't shown anything to prove that she could even take on people like Alvida and Captain Morgan.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Sep 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> She certainly is fodder. She hasn't shown anything to prove that she could even take on people like Alvida and Captain Morgan.



She fodderized all the Dwarves attacking her at once. Same Dwarves that were able to restrain Lao G and are stronger than the female dwarf that nearly busted a 2 story building. Sugar was also fast enough to react to Kyros. If she was Alvida level she'd be unable to see Kyros jumping towards Doffy. Her feats definitely give her the benefit of the doubt over Buffalo and Jora. 

When was she blitzed by Ussop? She got sniped. That is not being blitzed.


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 6, 2014)

DD
vergo
pica
trebol
diamante
monet
gladius
senor pink
dellinger 
baby 5
machvise/lao G
jora
violet
buffalo


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 6, 2014)

Split roughly into "levels" but not internally ranked.

Tier A: 
Doflamingo

Tier B:
Vergo
Pica
Trebol
Diamante

Tier C:
Gladius
Lao G
Sugar

Tier D:
Monet
Sen?r Pink
Dellinger
Machvise
Baby-5
Buffalo
Jora

I think Sugar is very strong and very underrated. She has shown enough speed, reaction and awareness feats that even the toughest customer should be more than satisfied. She will instantly defeat anyone she touches and her speed enables her to actually do so. She has to be weaker somewhere so her endurance and raw strength likely sucks but of course we'll never know for sure for the former and the latter doesn't matter with her fighting style. Any low high tier needs to be _extremely_ respectful of her.

We don't take Jora very seriously either but she is no joke. Still being conscious after Brooke's slash, then taking more hits including lightning and still being able to run away on her own when Law let her go are not joke feats. Her DF is heavily debilitating even at range as we saw.

I really don't think most of the Execs are meant to be seen as much stronger than others. They just have different areas of expertise. Sugar & Jora of the Special Powers Squad have debilitating hax but are still solid in other areas (speed and durability). The Fighting Squad are experts at fighting, especially physical combat. The Commando Unit specialize in heavy mid and long range suppressing firepower and movement. All are ultimately relatively close in power. I do rate the "top" (according to that little chart) of each unit as a cut above the rest because it makes sense and I think their feats support that so far (Sugar with extreme hax and speed, Lao G with actually fighting Don Chinjao and Gladius with massive amounts of badassery). Some may scoff at it but really you'd probably rather fight Pink or any of that group than Sugar.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 6, 2014)

Patrick said:


> 1. Doflamingo - Leader and obviously the strongest
> 2. Vergo - Slightly stronger than people like Sanji and Smoker
> 3. Pica - Giving Zoro a Medium Difficulty fight
> 4. Diamante - *Relatively good showing vs the superior characters Burgess and Sabo*, comes of about equal to Trebol, but slightly more relevant
> ...



Did he? All I remember is Sabo breaking his sword and beating Rebecca with a belt he didn't do anything impressive unless I missed something.


----------



## Orca (Sep 6, 2014)

Why are some people putting Se?or pink above Gladius?


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 6, 2014)

1. Doflamingo 
2. Vergo 
3. Pica
4. Trebol
5. Diamante
6. Gladius
7. Monet
8. Senor Pink
9. Lao G
10. Dellinger
11. Sugar
12. Machvise
13. Baby 5
14. Jora
15. Buffalo 

I do it something like that.


----------



## punisher223 (Sep 6, 2014)

1. Doflamingo
2. Vergo  / Ceasear / Law 
3. Pica / Trebol
4. Diamante


5. Sugar (Hax)
6. Gladius
7. Monet
8. Senior Pink
9. Jora (Hax)
10. Lao G
11. Dellinger
12. Bellamy

13. Baby 5
14. Violet
15. Buffalo / Machvise


----------



## Samehadaman (Sep 6, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> Did he? All I remember is Sabo breaking his sword and beating Rebecca with a belt he didn't do anything impressive unless I missed something.




+ 1

He got out of there in good health, but that doesn't mean anything because Sabo and Burgess never interacted with him except when his sword got in Sabo's way (as he was headed somewhere else) and got smashed apart.
He showed absolutely nothing except beating Rebecca.

By feats, Diamante is terrible right now. Obviously by position he's stronger, and he'll get some feats later on, but right now... Gladius, Lao G, Sugar, Senor Pink all have better feats than him.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Why are some people putting Se?or pink above Gladius?



I guess because of how he seems to be doing against Franky.


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 6, 2014)

You mean suplexing him half a dozen times doing no damage, and not dying (presumably because he can dive and escape harm)? Taking a surprise Jet Stamp and being fine is more impressive than Pink drawing out his fight but accomplishing nothing.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 6, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> You mean suplexing him half a dozen times doing no damage, and not dying (presumably because he can dive and escape harm)? *Taking a surprise Jet Stamp and being fine is more impressive than Pink drawing out his fight but accomplishing nothing*.



How is this even comparable?


----------



## Empathy (Sep 6, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> I do rate the "top" (according to that little chart) of each unit as a cut above the rest because it makes sense and I think their feats support that so far (Sugar with extreme hax and speed, Lao G with actually fighting Don Chinjao and Gladius with massive amounts of badassery).



The chart thing kinda falls apart with Viola.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2014)

Strongest to weakest in terms of combat ability.

Donquixote Doflamingo
Vergo
Pica
Tr?bol
Diamante
Caesar Clown
Monet
Lao.G
Gladius
Se?or Pink
Jora
Baby 5
Dellinger
Machvise
Buffalo
Bellamy
Violet
Sugar


----------



## Gohara (Sep 6, 2014)

Doflamingo.
Pica.
Vergo= or > Diamante.
Trebol.
Lao G = or > Dellinger = or > Gladius.
Machvise = or > Caesar Clown = or > Senor Pink.
Sugar = or > Baby 5.
Buffalo = or > Jora = or > = or > Monet.

If Pica really isn't Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate, then I would switch it to Vergo > Diamante = or > Pica > Trebol.

Machvise could also turn out to be lower.

Those I list side by side are generally around the same level IMO.


----------



## Coruscation (Sep 6, 2014)

> The chart thing kinda falls apart with Viola.



In what way? She seemed pretty powerful back when she was actually fighting, so I don't think she's too badly out of place among the Executives for that reason. As a Special Powers member her main ability is obviously scouting and intelligence, which is a little different than the combat-related hax of Sugar and Jora. But what's more is that she only ever was in Dof's crew on Dress Rosa. She didn't sail the New World with him. It's reasonable that she would be weaker than the rest who have gone through trials together.

If you just meant that she was in the second spot of her squad, above Jora, that is simple. I don't think they are ranked from strongest to weakest as such. It's just the top member of each that I believe stands out from the others.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 6, 2014)

Doflamingo

Vergo>Pica>Trebol>Diamante

Caesar > Monet > Gladius > Lao G

Dellinger > Sugar > Senor Pink > Machvise

Baby 5 > Jora > Buffalo


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 6, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Strongest to weakest in terms of combat ability.
> 
> Donquixote Doflamingo
> Vergo
> ...





How about nooooo.


----------



## Lycka (Sep 6, 2014)

Dolflamingo
Pica/Vergo


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> How about nooooo.





> *Strongest to weakest in terms of combat ability.*





> *in terms of combat ability.*]





> *combat ability.*





> *COMBAT ABILITY*


Learn to read.

If you hax then she'd be right there at the top, but  my list is according the *strength as specified by the OP*.


----------



## Dunno (Sep 6, 2014)

High tier: 
Doflamingo

Mid tier:
Pica
Vergo
Diamante
Trebol


Low tier:
Sen?r Pink
Gladius
Lao G
Monet

Bottom tier:
Dellinger
Machvise
Baby-5
Buffalo
Jora

Garbage/Joke/Usopp tier: 
Sugar

The tiers are scaled to the New World.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Sep 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> If you hax then she'd be right there at the top, but  my list is according the *strength as specified by the OP*.



Perona is hax with little combat ability. Foxy relative to right now has little combat ability.

Sugar can presumably take care of her self and has good speed and dexterity. Fighting alongside puppets would also be considered apart of her combat power just like Doffy's clones or Doppleman.


----------



## SacredX (Sep 7, 2014)

Making this post before reading anyone else's to keep my opinions unaffected.

1. Doflamingo
2. Pica
3. Vergo
4. Trebol
5. Diamante
6. Gladius
7. Sugar
8. Dellinger
9. Monet
10. Senor Pink
11. Lao G
12. Machvise
13. Baby 5
14. Violet
15. Jora
16. Buffalo

Notes:

1. As far as I care Pica and Vergo can go either way.  I still have confidence in Pica's abilities even though he's not doing too well against Zoro so far.

2. Sugar's ability is pretty overpowered, especially without knowledge.  It's essentially a OHKO.  Plus those creepy giant soldiers she created seemed very troublesome.

3. I really WANT Diamante to be stronger than Trebol since he's in charge of the Battle Brigade, but so far Trebol as been   while Diamante has  and  again.

4.  I'm really uneducated when it comes to Monet.  I've read through Punk Hazard only once IIRC, and I wasn't paying too much attention  to the specifics regarding Monet's capabilities.  I just gave her that position from what little I can remember and because Logia.

5.   have been very  .  Aside from the vibe I get from Gladius,   should probably be taken seriously as well.  I've thought of him to be the strongest Officer for a while.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 7, 2014)

Why the heck do people rank Pica above Vergo?


----------



## Magician (Sep 7, 2014)

1. Doflamingo
2. Vergo
3. Pica
4. Diamante
5. Lao G
6. Gladius
7. Caesar Clown
8. Senor Pink
9. Dellinger
10. Monet
11. Machvise
12. Sugar
13. Baby 5
14. Buffalo
15. Jora
16. Violet


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 7, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Why the heck do people rank Pica above Vergo?



because Zolo


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 7, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> 1. Doflamingo
> 2. Vergo
> 3. Pica
> 4. Diamante
> ...



U forgot Trebol and u call urself Young Master


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Sep 7, 2014)

Dunno said:


> High tier:
> Doflamingo
> 
> Mid tier:
> ...



no man


----------



## Stannis (Sep 7, 2014)

dofla 
vergo 
rest are garbage


----------



## ciigan (Sep 7, 2014)

Dofla 
Vergo 
Pica 
Trebol 
Caesar 
Monet 
Diamant? - no haki so far therefore weaker than Monet and Caesar 
Lao G - his opponent is a monster 
Gladius 
Sugar - danger 
Dellinger 
Senor Pink
Machvise
Violet
Baby 5
Jora
Buffalo


----------



## King plasma (Sep 7, 2014)

1.Doflamingo
2.Vergo/Pica
3.Diamente/Trebol
4.Gladius/Monet/Lao G
5.Senor pink/Sugar
6.Dellinger
7.Machvise
8.Baby 5
9.Jora
10.Buffalo

Caesar and Violet aren't true members so didn't include them.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Perona is hax with little combat ability. Foxy relative to right now has little combat ability.
> 
> Sugar can presumably take care of her self and has good speed and dexterity. Fighting alongside puppets would also be considered apart of her combat power just like Doffy's clones or Doppleman.


The difference is that Sugar is 100% reliant on her hax ability to turn people into toys and using the toys to fight for her. In a straight up fisticuffs brawl there aren't too many people in this manga who would lose to her. Again, I'm talking about *strength *here.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Learn to read.
> 
> If you hax then she'd be right there at the top, but  my list is according the *strength as specified by the OP*.



This is a manga hax is apart of combat ability. 

It does not matter how sugar gets the job done if she can defeat more opponents then X then she has higher overall combat ability end of story.

Even going with that weird mentality you put forth sugar would still need to be put above Jora.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 7, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This is a manga hax is apart of combat ability.
> The op does not mean whoever is strongest in a cqc brawlwith no abilitys. It does not matter how sugar gets the job done if she can defeat more opponents then X then she has higher overall combat ability end of story.


10charsofnope. The OP specifically asked how they stack up *against each other.* *They all know what her abilities are* and she isn't a tank. You might be able to make a case for Bellamy, but she isn't beating the rest of them in a fight. She's outclassed everywhere.



> Even going with that weird mentality you put forth sugar would still need to be put above Jora.


Lol how? Jora solo'd Brook, Chopper, Nami and Momonosuke. Jora low-diffs Sugar from a range with her ability.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> 10charsofnope. The OP specifically asked how they stack up *against each other.* *They all know what her abilities are* and she isn't a tank. You might be able to make a case for Bellamy, but she isn't beating the rest of them in a fight. She's outclassed everywhere.
> 
> Lol how? Jora solo'd Brook, Chopper, Nami and Momonosuke. Jora low-diffs Sugar from a range with her ability.



Most of the executives have none or only mid range attacks. So them knowing about sugars ability does not help a lot.

Sugars speed feats shit and i  repeat shit all over most of them and by most i mean everyone besides monet and lao G.(not including the big boys of course) What the hell is buffalo suppose to do? Or machvise punch her? Yea that will work out. Jora took out brook chopper and nami with a sneak attack along with her hax, giving her a big initial advantage which she used to almost finish them off.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 7, 2014)

> Most of the executives have none or only mid range attacks. So them knowing about sugars ability does not help a lot.
> 
> Sugars speed feats shit and i  repeat shit all over most of them and by  most i mean everyone besides monet and lao G.(not including the big boys  of course) *What the hell is buffalo suppose to do?* Or machvise punch  her? Yea that will work out. Jora took out brook chopper and nami with a  sneak attack along with her hax, giving her a big initial advantage  which she used to almost finish them off.



Idk, maybe blow her into a building or cliff side with his DF? And where is your proof that Jora took the Strawhats off guard? In the manga I read, they heard Jora rummaging around in the cabin, and she had to have come out at some point for a fight to start. They were on guard and aware of her presence, not sneak attack blitzed from out of no where while having  a cup of tea.

With the exception of Dellinger, Lao.G and Machvise who would lay her out in one shot, they can all range her.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Idk, maybe blow her into a building or cliff side with his DF? And where is your proof that Jora took the Strawhats off guard? In the manga I read, they heard Jora rummaging around in the cabin, and she had to have come out at some point for a fight to start. They were on guard and aware of her presence, not sneak attack blitzed from out of no where while having  a cup of tea.
> 
> With the exception of Dellinger, Lao.G and Machvise who would lay her out in one shot, they can all range her.



Pretty sure the strawhats themselves comment on how they were caught off guard after they run away from her.

Baby-5 and buffalo took one of frankys strongest attacks and got back up, jora a old lady who is a hax mid range fighter after getting cut by brook took a beating from chopper and namis lightning bolts got back up just fine.  Like hell sugar is getting one shot by any of them besides monet if she bites her head or neck ect. 

Sugar again is a shit ton faster then them, the person who is faster gets the benefit of the doubt in cqc in terms of who gets the first hit and all sugar needs is that one hit. For example chinjao charges Hakuba, what happens? Chinjao gets his ass cut. If machvise trys to hit sugar, she dodges and grabs him nothing he can do about it as he has shit speed feats and no speed related hype.


----------



## Ram (Sep 7, 2014)

You have all ranked them pretty much the same.
Well done


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 7, 2014)

> Pretty sure the strawhats themselves comment on how they were caught off guard after they run away from her.


You can't be caught off guard if you're in enemy territory and know someone is on your ship. They were bested and ran, simple as that really. Furthermore, both of those techniques incapacitated Jora; she wasn't "just fine" after taking them.

Buffalo and Baby 5 are no strangers to combat, they are a part of Doflamingo's special ops squad. Sugar is a fragile girl who needs to be assigned a body guard even when in the comforts of their own secret facilities.

Sugars best speed feat to date is tagging some fodder dwarves. Call me when she catches somebody worth a damn when they have knowledge of her ability and are actively trying to bash her head in like they would be in this scenario.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Coruscation said:


> Split roughly into "levels" but not internally ranked.
> 
> Tier A:
> Doflamingo
> ...



I agree with this all except monet.

I think she easily belongs in tier C. She has some of the best reaction and speed feats out of all doflamingos crew, outliers sure but high level feats nontheless. She can create snow defenses capable of blocking mid level moves from luffy, meaning most attacks by low high tiers such as say dellinger can be easily blocked. To top it all off she has a little bit of hax with her bites\hugs along with logia defense which even with more haki around still has its advantages, lastly she has the ability to change the battle field to her advantage in which she can then use to travel in ect.

Also im a little surprised you found buffalo and baby-5 overall more impressive then Jora? Or are the ranking not ordered internally.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> You can't be caught off guard if you're in enemy territory and know someone is on your ship. They were bested and ran, simple as that really. Furthermore, both of those techniques incapacitated Jora; she wasn't "just fine" after taking them.
> 
> Buffalo and Baby 5 are no strangers to combat, they are a part of Doflamingo's special ops squad. Sugar is a fragile girl who needs to be assigned a body guard even when in the comforts of their own buildings.
> 
> Sugars best speed feat to date is tagging some fodder dwarves. Call me when she catches somebody worth a damn when they have knowledge of her ability and are actively trying to bash her head in like they would be in this scenario.



Someone attacking you out of no where I would classify as caught off guard. Call it what you want but either way your reactions will be slower. 

Indeed buffalo and baby5 can fight but if two of the weakest members can take some of frankys best, sugar is not going to be far behind she is not fodder and oda goes out of his way to let sugar say it herself. Jora was conscious after her ass kicking they just had her restrained.

Sugars best speed is from when she was 12 years old. She reacted to and intercepted Kyros and turned him into a toy, but of course Kyros is slow as hell and sugar did not improve at all over the last decade right?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 7, 2014)

> Someone attacking you out of no where I would classify as caught off  guard. Call it what you want but either way your reactions will be  slower.


How was it out of nowhere? They know they were in enemy territory, the circumstances had them on edge, they knew someone was on board and Jora **had** to have opened the cabin door before attacking them. Not being quick enough to throw the first punch =/= caught off guard.



> Indeed buffalo and baby5 can fight but if two of the weakest members can  take some of frankys best, sugar is not going to be far behind she is  not fodder and oda goes out of his way to let sugar say it herself. Jora  was conscious after her ass kicking they just had her restrained.


Proof that Sugar can tank a Gaon Cannon? Doflamingo knows how fragile she is... that's why she has an assigned bodyguard. 



> Sugars best speed is from when she was 12 years old. She reacted to and  intercepted Kyros and turned him into a toy, but of course Kyros is slow  as hell and sugar did not improve at all over the last decade right?


Sugar was *right next to Doflamingo* and Kyros was missing a leg. Not to mention he wasn't paying her any mind. He made no attempt to attack her as he was focused completely on Doflamingo and he knew nothing about her ability. Not very impressive all things considered.


----------



## Magician (Sep 7, 2014)

Lionel Messi said:


> U forgot Trebol and u call urself Young Master



Trebol-san, I'm sorry.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 7, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> How was it out of nowhere? They know they were in enemy territory, the circumstances had them on edge, they knew someone was on board and Jora **had** to have opened the cabin door before attacking them. Not being quick enough to throw the first punch =/= caught off guard.
> 
> Proof that Sugar can tank a Gaon Cannon? Doflamingo knows how fragile she is... that's why she has an assigned bodyguard.
> 
> Sugar was *right next to Doflamingo* and Kyros was missing a leg. Not to mention he wasn't paying her any mind. He made no attempt to attack her as he was focused completely on Doflamingo and he knew nothing about her ability. Not very impressive all things considered.



They did not see where jora was they dont got coo. Someone attacking you immediately with unknown abilitys right when they come into your field of vision will catch someone off guard and more then likely you will react in a defense manner. As in put up your guard, which is usuless agasint Jora. 

Never said that she can tank it, luckily none of the lower executives have shown anything near that level of destructive force, besides baby-5 going nuke mode.

Does not matter as im not suggesting in a 1v1 fight she can turn kyros into a toy. Even one leg kyros is extremely fast, a lot faster then any of the executives.  If kyros is moving at mach 50(random number), it does not matter if sugar is standing right next to doflamingo. She still needs reactions high enough to see kyros coming(aka reflexes on a level she can notice mach 50 movement), and move her body and hand  to touch kyros before he got to doflamingo. Which of course takes a certain level of speed. This was of course a decade ago. Of course if sugar dashed across the room to grab kyros it would be more impressive, but of course that woud be ubsurd a 12 year old moving simliar speedsto kyros. Sugars feat agasint kyro shits on everyones besides monets speed feats agasint luffy, and lao g agasint chinjao.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 7, 2014)

1. Doflamingo
2. Vergo
3. Pica
4. Diamante
5. Trebol
6. Gladius
7. Lao G
8. Senor Pink
9. Monet
10. Dellinger
11. Sugar
12. Jora
13. Baby 5
14. Machvise
15. Buffalo


----------



## Gohara (Sep 7, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Why the heck do people rank Pica above Vergo?



Partially due to the way he's been talked about, but I can see Vergo being stronger.



Louis-954 said:


> The difference is that Sugar is 100% reliant on her hax ability



I wonder about that.  She seemed pretty skilled when she owned all the dwarfs, but I might be misremembering.


----------



## Dunno (Sep 8, 2014)

PirateHunter Eddy said:


> no man



As I stated, it's not low tier by the standards most people here use. I'm not saying they are Arlong level or whatever 10 year old tier system everyone is stuck in. I'm saying that in the New World, they are not that high up the food chain. You start by placing stronger VAs like Smoker and Vergo at mid diff, and then you go from there. So instead of placing exactly everyone with a name in the New World in "high tier", you can place them in different tiers, thereby actually using the tiers like tiers.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 8, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Partially due to the way he's been talked about, but I can see Vergo being stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder about that.  She seemed pretty skilled when she owned all the dwarfs, but I might be misremembering.



What way?

I've see no different talk,he's being treated the same way as the other seats.

Vergo on the other hand nope.Not to mention that he was Doflamingo's partner.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Sep 8, 2014)

Dunno said:


> As I stated, it's not low tier by the standards most people here use. I'm not saying they are Arlong level or whatever 10 year old tier system everyone is stuck in. I'm saying that in the New World, they are not that high up the food chain. You start by placing stronger VAs like Smoker and Vergo at mid diff, and then you go from there. So instead of placing exactly everyone with a name in the New World in "high tier", you can place them in different tiers, thereby actually using the tiers like tiers.



I know what you mean i just don't agree with you ranking of Senor pink>Galdius


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Sep 8, 2014)

Luke said:


> 1. Doflamingo
> 2. Vergo
> 3. Pica
> 4. Trebol
> ...



I can agree with this.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 8, 2014)

> I wonder about that.  She seemed pretty skilled when she owned all the dwarfs, but I might be misremembering.


Any Donquixote pirate would look good against them. They are fodder.


----------



## Luis209 (Sep 8, 2014)

Not any of them would react to Robin and Kyros's speed.

1 - Doflamingo
2 - Vergo/Pica
3 - Pica/Vergo
4 - Diamante
5 - Trebol
6 - Gladius
7 - Lao G
8 - Sugar/Monet
9 -  Monet/Sugar
10 - Senor Pink
11 - Machvise
12 - Dellinger
13 - Buffalo
14 - Baby 5
15 - Jora


----------



## convict (Sep 8, 2014)

Luis209 said:


> Not any of them would react to Robin and Kyros's speed.
> 
> 1 - Doflamingo
> 2 - Vergo/Pica
> ...



I will support this one for now. Pretty torn between Gladius/Lao G and Dellinger/Machvise but I can easily see this list being true.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 8, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> What way?



Viola made him sound like the main/top hurdle before Doflamingo.



Louis-954 said:


> Any Donquixote pirate would look good against them. They are fodder.



I disagree that they're fodder, but my point here is more so in regards to her speed and hand to hand combat ability.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 8, 2014)

> I disagree that they're fodder, but my point here is more so in regards to her speed and hand to hand combat ability.


Lao.G proved it already.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I don't think losing to Lao G makes you fodder.  To me, fodder isn't determined solely by how characters compare to the strength of the current Arc's main characters, but by whether or not they are strong or weak in general.  If you get owned by Kuro, I can maybe agree you're fodder.  If you get owned by a character that is arguably on or above average Vice Admiral level, you're just a strong character that isn't on the level of an even stronger character.

Either way, my point was more so in regards to Sugar's physical ability.  She's probably still on the lower end of the Donquixote Pirates in that regard, but I wouldn't say she has no ability in that regard.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2014)

1. Doflamingo

2. Pica
3. Trebol
4. Vergo
5. Diamante

6. Caesar
7. Sugar
8. Monet
9. Gladius
10. Lao G

11. Senior Pink
12. Dellinger
13. Baby 5
14. Jora
15. Viola
16. Buffalo
17. Machivise


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2014)

Dofla
Pica
vergo
Diamant?
Trebol
Everyone else


----------



## UrMumSmellsLike (Sep 18, 2014)

Tier 1

1. *Doflamingo *- Leader and obviously the strongest

Tier 2

2. *Vergo *- Stronger than Sanji and Smoker weaker than Zoro
3  *Ceasar Clown* - Gave Luffy a mid diff fight
4. *Pica *- Giving Zoro a Medium Difficulty fight, would lose to Sanji
5. *Diamante *-  Exec officer with no significant feats
6. *Trebol *- Exec officer, stomped by Law

Tier 3

7. *Lao G* 
8. *Bellamy*
9. *Gladius*
10. *Monet*
11 *Violet*
12. *Se?or Pink *
13. *Dellinger*
14. *Machvise *

Tier 4

15. *Baby 5*
16. *Buffalo*
17. *Jora*
18. *Sugar *


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 18, 2014)

How is violet above dellringer and baby5???


----------



## Han Zolo (Sep 18, 2014)

Doflamingo
Vergo
Pica
Trebol
Diamante
Glaudius
Lao G
Senor Pink
Machvise
Monet
Dellinger
Buffalo
Baby-5
Jora


----------

